# Wifi Issues

## Seige36

ok when i try to start eth0 or wlan0 i get this error

Error: Failed to create device: wlan0...bailing.

 * DO NOT USE EXIT IN INIT.D SCRIPTS

 * This IS a bug, please fix your broken init.d

then i get this if i try to open wifi-radar

sh wifi-radar

/usr/sbin/wifi-radar: line 14: import: command not found

/usr/sbin/wifi-radar: line 15: WIFI_RADAR_VERSION: command not found

/usr/sbin/wifi-radar: line 19: INTERFACE: command not found

/usr/sbin/wifi-radar: line 21: SCAN_TIMEOUT: command not found

/usr/sbin/wifi-radar: line 23: SPEAK_UP: command not found

/usr/sbin/wifi-radar: line 25: COMMIT_REQUIRED: command not found

/usr/sbin/wifi-radar: line 27: IFUP_REQUIRED: command not found

/usr/sbin/wifi-radar: line 29: CONF_FILE: command not found

/usr/sbin/wifi-radar: line 30: IWLIST_COMMAND: command not found

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:5B:96:D8:C2

          inet addr:192.168.2.8  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5557 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4849 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:3175237 (3.0 Mb)  TX bytes:475454 (464.3 Kb)

          Interrupt:17 Base address:0x4c00

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:50 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:50 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:2700 (2.6 Kb)  TX bytes:2700 (2.6 Kb)

/usr/sbin/wifi-radar: line 33: ROUTE_COMMAND: command not found

/usr/sbin/wifi-radar: line 36: SAY_COMMAND: command not found

/usr/sbin/wifi-radar: line 38: DHCP_TIMEOUT: command not found

/usr/sbin/wifi-radar: line 40: DHCP_COMMAND: command not found

/usr/sbin/wifi-radar: line 42: DHCP_ARGS: command not found

/usr/sbin/wifi-radar: line 43: DHCP_PIDFILE: command not found

/usr/sbin/wifi-radar: line 50: WPA_SUPPLICANT_COMMAND: command not found

/usr/sbin/wifi-radar: line 54: WPA_SUPPLICANT_PIDFILE: command not found

/usr/sbin/wifi-radar: line 55: WPA_SUPPLICANT_ARGS: command not found

/usr/sbin/wifi-radar: line 59: USE_DHCP_LABEL: command not found

/usr/sbin/wifi-radar: line 60: USE_IP_LABEL: command not found

/usr/sbin/wifi-radar: line 61: WIFI_SET_LABEL: command not found

/usr/sbin/wifi-radar: line 62: POSTPRE_LABEL: command not found

/usr/sbin/wifi-radar: line 63: USE_WPA_LABEL: command not found

/usr/sbin/wifi-radar: line 64: NO_WPA_LABEL: command not found

/usr/sbin/wifi-radar: line 65: WIFI_MODES: command not found

/usr/sbin/wifi-radar: line 66: WIFI_SECURITY: command not found

/usr/sbin/wifi-radar: line 67: WIFI_CHANNELS: command not found

/usr/sbin/wifi-radar: wifi-radar: line 73: syntax error near unexpected token `(                                                                            '

/usr/sbin/wifi-radar: wifi-radar: line 73: `def scanning_thread( lock = None ):

and i cant get any wifi apps working so if i could get some help thatd be great  :Smile: 

ill download other programs if i have to i have a D-Link DWL 520+

----------

## nlindblad

 *Quote:*   

> Error: Failed to create device: wlan0...bailing.
> 
> * DO NOT USE EXIT IN INIT.D SCRIPTS
> 
> * This IS a bug, please fix your broken init.d 

 

Pretty clear, fix your driver and you'll get a device-file for it...

----------

## Seige36

what do you mean? what driver?

----------

## GMFTatsujin

The previous respondant seems to think that the kernel on your computer doesn't have the software it needs to identify and use the wireless adapter you have.  That's the job of the driver.  So the question is: what drive do you need for your hardware? To help with that question, we'd need to know more about your setup.  Do you know what kind of wireless adapter you have?  Which kernel are you using?

Some commands that will help you figure out what hardware you're working with -- type these at a command prompt:

```
lspci
```

-- (lists all the hardware using the PCI bus.  If your adapter is built in to the motherboard or is a PCI card, this will give information on the manufacturer and model, which you can then serach on in google or in the forums)

```
dmesg
```

-- (reports EVERYTHING the kernel is doing, including loading drivers or reporting errors.)

One fruitful way to figure out if your kernel knows about your hardware is to do an lspci to get the manufacturer, then do this at a command line:

```
dmesg | grep -i "manufacturer"
```

. . . using the manufacturer's name in the quotes.  If nothing comes up, or the wrong model comes up, that will point you at which drivers to look at.  Drivers are usually found by either compiling them in the kernel (see the Gentoo Installation Handobook, or gentoo-wiki.com), or by emergeing them in portage.

Hope that helps.

----------

## Seige36

well i got it to load but it still cant scan 

* Starting wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *     no access points found

 *   Couldn't find any access points on wlan0

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0                               [ !! ]

localhost ~ # iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Resource temporarily unavailable

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:40:05:C3:C2:36

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:193 Base address:0xec00

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11b+  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"acx v0.3.35"

          Mode:Auto  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Bit Rate:22 Mb/s   Tx-Power=18 dBm   Sensitivity=187/255

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

ok wtf? lol

----------

## GMFTatsujin

Okay, well, I guess that's progress. . . 

It would still help to know more about the make and manufacturer of your wireless card.  Go to a command line and do a

```
lspci
```

as superuser, then post the results.

Also, what make and model is your laptop?  Is it an Acer, by chance?

----------

## Seige36

ok here you go 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 04)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FR (ICH6/ICH6R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FW (ICH6/ICH6W) SATA Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600] (rev a2)

02:01.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 100 22Mbps Wireless Interface

02:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

its a custom Desktop by the way:P

----------

## Seige36

look 

localhost ~ # ifconfig wlan0 up && iwconfig wlan0 mode managed essid WLAN channel 11 && iwlist wlan0 scan && /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:01:24:F0:FA:83

                    ESSID:"WLAN"

                    Mode:Master

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=95/100  Signal level=93/100  Noise level=0/100

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rate:11 Mb/s

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   Couldn't associate with any access points on wlan0

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0                                                                          [ !! ]

mode MASTER?

and everything else is right

----------

## GMFTatsujin

Huh.  Well, it looks like everything is working okay on your computer's side.  You can scan the local air and find the access point.  That's a very encouraging sign.  

Look in your /etc/conf.d/net file.  Make sure that you've got the right parameters in there for the *_wlan0 entries.

By the way: you have tried following the Wireless entry in the Gentoo Wiki, right?  

If that doesn't help, I'd start looking at the configuration for the access point itself.  I think Master mode is correct.  The scan indicates that it doesn't have an encryption.  Hmm.  Maybe check it to make sure MAC filtering is turned off?

----------

## Seige36

mac filtering is off.. and encryption i knwo how to do its only down when im workin on it.. and i still dont know whats wrong

----------

